# Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling, Pics page 3



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Her ligaments have been slowly softening. Today they are low but still prominent enough for me to not have my brother checking on her all day. She kidded on 147 last year but RunAround is hoping that she waits till Friday or Saturday (149-150) so she can be here  I actually would like that too (shhhh)

Here are some pictures from the past few days - she basically looks the same today.

It is hard to get good pictures of her since my camera washes out white :shrug: :roll: 

I have no pictures from today since it is raining


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

Well, here's hoping she waits for you and Runaround. What are you hopeing for? Twins? You've had a tough kidding season, so I won't predict, I'll just ray: for healthy happy kids, whose mother feeds them for you! Good Luck Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

I figure she has a single in there a SLIGHT possibilty for twins. She was a great first time young mom last year (turned a year old 2-3 weeks before kidding). I only just hope her udder gets bigger if she has twins. But I wont' stress over it I know all will be fine.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

I'd say a single, but twins could be possible. HOpefully she'll wait till Friday, but since that is your wish, I'm sure she won't :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

At least you have a due date! I think she'll wait till tomorrow or later easily. She looks good!

Does your camera flash when it takes the photos? Do you have a close-up option? Mine washes out if its up close and I use the flash, but if I choose the up close feature then it still flashes but a lighter amount.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

that was without the flash and far away so it is just stupid. Yes the flash makes it terrible

she certainly will wait at least another day but not sure about after that


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

He he he. I know she wont wait since I want her to! :slapfloor:

But you never know!

I am sooo excited to see everyone! :wahoo:

Oh and I will bring my camera Stacey so I can take TONS of pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

as if I dont' take plenty myself :roll: :wink:

I am super excited about this weekend! if only I didn't have to work on Sunday it would be perfect


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

Stacey, she looks really good, udder is filling out very nicely and as low as she looks she could end up with twins...and since she was so good with Kari last year she'll be even better this year! You know you won't get another look a like kid out of her this time around.... :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

you know i don't care what the kid looks like.

Kari is growing into a fine doe - saw pictures of her the other day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

O Stacey, I'm sorry if I seemed un feeling... :hug: I know that with all that's gone on this kidding with your girls you've been way stressed...just thot I'd add some humor. I know that with Tilly being my only carmel, she's freshened 4x and has only had 2 look a like kids...Heidi is staying with me. I too wish for healthy happy kids and mommy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

oh no liz no problems 

ligaments are very low but still feelable. She has a creamy white dischage and her udder is bigger.

[attachment=6:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 001.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]

[attachment=5:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 002.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]

[attachment=4:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 003.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]

here she is being spoiled 
[attachment=3:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 004.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]

oh and it poured again today :GAAH: 
I know it doesn't look like it but that is deep, so deep it goes over my shoes (hence my wet feet from accidentally stepping along the edge :angry: 
[attachment=0:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 006.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]
oh and that hay is not for eating (though Sweet pea thought so) it is there so they can stand and eat and still water comes through the hay :GAAH: 
[attachment=1:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 007.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]
[attachment=2:311s7hcb]Mia May 20th 008.jpg[/attachment:311s7hcb]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

She's looking very close Stacey, at least within the next day or 2...her udder is looking very good too! Seems to be bigger than last time already. I feel for you and your kids with all that water! Thankfully, even though it's just as wet here, my shed and pens are on a slope...no standing water, just MUCK! Hope she can wait for you to be with her and since she did so well with Kari I think she'll do even better this time! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

Darn, looks like she is going to go before I get there! Oh well, I will be praying for healthy happy kids and mom. ray: Thats what counts!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

it would be nice if she kids tomorrow before work, but if not thats ok.

I will be separating her tonight just in case.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

udder is bigger though not tight. Her ligaments are soft but still just sitting at halfway point.

I put her in the back pen just in case she does go early tomorrow and I don't get out there in time.

I figure she will go late tomorrow or even Thursday but who knows :shrug: :baby:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

How is she this morning?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 146*

Ligaments almost gone. When I went out there she had been streaming so their was remnance of that shown by the pictures. But when I pull on a piece of hay stuck in it the whole thing just came off so I know she had been streaming earlier adn stopped.

the video shows her talking a lot. By the time I thought to video her she stopped so I got her going again by talking to her

Unfortunatly her udder is showing the signs of having only nursed a single last year (though I didn't notice it then)
[attachment=1:1pmj6tlz]May 21st 002.jpg[/attachment:1pmj6tlz]

[attachment=0:1pmj6tlz]May 21st 001.jpg[/attachment:1pmj6tlz]



She is now in the big shelter in the front pen with her own hay which she is chowing down on.

I have some inside chores to do so I will be keeping an eye on her. No birth imanent but soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

Her left ligament is still holding on but it feels like her right is gone.

Her belly has dropped.

I have to go to work yet again at 1:30 so she better hurry up


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

possible contractions. was bringing out the towels and kidding kit and saw her legs out so I ran inside to grab camera.

Will let you knwo more later.

COuld be a false alarm but who knows


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

Good luck!!! Hope she has a safe delivery! She does look ready to me too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

she is pushing but not very strong yet - the first birth bubble came and popped already that was like 45 minutes ago. Just waiting now for the baby bubble.  She has an hour to do this! come on girl


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

Come on MIA!!!!!!! Hurry up! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

I was premature - not pushing just contractions

still nothing more to report


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

She's already had a bubble but no kid? Just mild contractions? No pushing. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

she is having strong contractions and pushing but i Have ot leave in 5 minutes for work 

Called the boss but still no response I am close to tears


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

Is there anyone who could sit with her? I hope things work out. Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - ligaments almost gone*

What's happening? Did you go to work Stacey? Hope everything is ok. ray: everything is all right.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Did everything go alright? I see you put that she kidded in the title.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Well Boss called as I was in my truck to leave

Ran back inside changed and then called Teresa on the phone as Mia had been pushing for at least 30 minutes

She suggested I go in with 2 fingers and check so I did. Called back with the news that one hoof and something hard was coming.

So I pushed the kid back in a bit foudn the chin was tucked so I had to push it back in further and then pull the chin up, grabbed it by the lower jaw as instructed and pulled and pulled . ONce the nose came out I tried to use the snot sucker asperator thingy. But that didn't help much so I just pulled with all my might (oh grandmom was holding Mia upright so she wouldnt be on her side, and was holding the phone with teresa on it) and then out he came. I had to swing him 3 times and use the snot sucker thingy again and again. FInally he started to move a little. Put him in front of Mia and she went to town.

He hasn;t gotten up yet but is moving his head a lot. I came in to update and to give them a little time.

I have to now get ready for work here too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

You may have to swing him more, and when he's upside down massage his rib cage too, also stick straw in his nose and get him to sneeze. I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Stacey, I pray that all is well with Mia and her baby!! Congratulations :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

well he seems fine except for not standing he is just laying there sleeping. I dont' blame him but I do need to get soem collostrum in him so I am using Mistys I am thawing it out right now


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Gosh! Glad he's finally here and alive. Good work! I know you would have been so worried at work. Glad you were able to be there to help. Hope he gets a good nap in and decides to walk some.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Does Mia have any? Or is she not wanting him? He sounds like a big boy, hope he gets his legs under him soon... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

she has colostrum it is just easier for me to do it this way to get it in him before i run off to work


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Yep, better to do it that way then...so glad you were there with her too. Hope all goes well with the 2 of them and he is finding dinner on his own soon. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

he is now trying ot stand - grandmom and aunt are out there right now got a little bit of collostrum in him but not as much as i like - hopefully he gets up and nurses soon

talk to you all later have to go to work


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Your boss deserves a big :grouphug: for letting you stay with her. Good thing you did also.

Did mom get molasses water? I am sure she will need her strength. I do not know why I am asking you this, I am sure you are gone to work by now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Guess she didn't wait. lol Congrats on the new kid!

I hope all is going well and that he is up and nursing good now. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

Mia is doing great.

Storm finally is nursing on his own thanks to my mom and my brothers who diligently worked with him syringe feeding and encouraging him to nurse (all without me even asking).

He is a HUGE GINORMOUS kid.

Pictures coming


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

here is Storm

[attachment=3:2w6gmpbj]Mia's kid storm 004.jpg[/attachment:2w6gmpbj]

[attachment=2:2w6gmpbj]Mia's kid storm 007.jpg[/attachment:2w6gmpbj]

[attachment=1:2w6gmpbj]Mia's kid storm 012.jpg[/attachment:2w6gmpbj]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

here he is from tonight

[attachment=6:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 014.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]

[attachment=5:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 018.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]

He is like the size of a standard dairy goat kid! I tell no lie

[attachment=4:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 023.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]

[attachment=3:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 024.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]

[attachment=2:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 025.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]

He has tiny ears
[attachment=1:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 027.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]
[attachment=0:1b91tk55]Mia's kid storm 028.jpg[/attachment:1b91tk55]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mia on day 147 - Kidded single buckling*

He's a cutie! :thumbup: And Huge! :shocked:

I'm glad you were there to help him and Mia out. 

I can't wait to see them on Friday! I need a brand new baby goatie to hug until my girls decide to go. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness Stacey...look at those LEGS!! Wow...Mia definately did good by waiting for you to help and your boss deserves a great big :hug: for letting you go in later!! Hee Heee.....definately DOES NOT look like his mom, so glad that everything is going well for them and a big :hug: to your family for encouraging Storm to nurse!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I cannot believe THAT kid came out of that doe! :GAAH: He's looks bigger then my Cashmere kids! Poor Mia! Good job Stacey, boy you've had a tough kidding season! Unbelieveable! Boss deserves a big "atta boy" :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we can give her a small atta girl - but I am not totaly thrilled with how she handled me asking to come in later but lets not go into that.


yes he is huge and beautiful. OH and has a little white spot on his belly that I didn't notice till later. 

I named him Storm because he was born just before a big Rain Storm :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks good and huge Stacey, glad he is doing well and Mia too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: .


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Never would have thought such a big boy would come out of Mia!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I was holding my breath the while I was reading what that birthing was like.
Congrats! Storm is very cute. Way to go Mia, Stacey and crew. :clap: 
Suellen


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

After reading about Mia I decided to go have a talk with my two girls that are expecting. I printed out this page with pictures of birthing positions:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions

I showed this to them they were not impressed. :roll: I put it in with my kidding stuff just so it is handy if I need to show it to them again. LOL
Suellen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!! He sure is a whopper!! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> He looks good and huge Stacey, glad he is doing well and Mia too.


Thank you ALL! and a special big thank you to you Teresa :hug:

Mia is a stupendous mom and everything is going great.

Storm has found his springs and loves ot jump around and make his mom nuts because he won't stay still. But when he does go lay down she lays down next to him and they both enjoy a little nap. So precious.

it is a wonderful way to end my kidding season.


----------

